# Teich zur Miete



## morag (2. März 2008)

Hallo!

Bin bei meiner umfangreichen Gartenteichrecherche auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Zu unserem Teich: Wir sind im Juli 2007 umgezogen und haben jetzt einen kleinen Garten (eher eine große Terrasse) mit kleinem und vor allem flachem Teich.

Unsere Vormieterin hatte gegen das Laub der am Ufer stehenden Buche - und die wirft viieeel Laub ab - ein Netz direkt über die Wasseroberfläche gespannt, so dassale Pflanzen sich darin verhedderten.
Haben wir rausgeschnitt und gleichzeitig aus Unwissenheit - jetzt wär ich schlauer - alle Krebsscheren herausgefischt.

Als Pflanzen stehen dort in Körben: Eine Seerose, deren Blätter zum Herbst alle von __ Schnecken gefressen wurden. 
Vier Sumpfdotterblumen, die sich sehr gut machen - eine blüht jetzt bereits.
In einem Sumpfdotterblumenkorb befindet sich anscheinend noch eine Lili, die jetzt auch schon austreibt. 
Zudem eine Binse (ist es eine, keine Ahnung), die sich aus Ihrem Korb bewegt. Hab sie im Herbst drastisch zurück geschnitten und das Rhizom - wie ich dachte - außerhalb des Korbs entfernt. Jetzt treibt die Pflanze außerhalb des Korbs wieder aus.

Unterwasserpflanzen gibt's keine.

Am Ufer steht noch ein Gras, evtl. auch eine Binse?

Wir haben durhc das fehlende Netzt sehr viel Laub im Teich gehabt, das wir natürlich immer wieder rausgefischt haben. Tut dem Teichgrund sicherlich nicht sehr gut :-(

Ich will im Frühjahr neue Pflanzen einsetzen:
__ Pfennigkraut für die leider blanken Folienränder. Diese zuvor mit Kokosmatten bestücken?
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
__ Froschbiss
__ Krebsschere
__ Wasserschlauch

Macht das in Euren Augen Sinn?

Wir hatten zweimal Besuch von einer riesigen, schwarz-gelb-gestreiften Libelle und viele Vögel trinken und baden im Teich.
Können andere Tiere einwandern, obwohl wir sehr städtisch wohnen?

viele Grüße
morag

Hier Fotos vom letzen Sommer kurz nach unserem Einzug:


----------



## morag (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hier noch ein Nachtrag:

Der Teich soll naturnah sein, weshalb auch nur einheimische Pflanzen eingesetzt werden sollen. Außerdem sind die winterhart.
Da der Teich wegen der geringen Wassertiefe z. T. durchfriert, sollen natürlich KEINE Fische hinein.
Die Binse? auf dem kleinen Hügel habe ich erst vor einigen Tagen geschnitten. Im Winter hatte sie schöne Ähren und war sehr dekorativ.
Anbei einige Fotos aus den letzten vier Tagen. Die Aufsicht ist von heute nach Sturmtief "Emma".


----------



## Armin501 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Morag,

willkommen hier im Forum.
Mir gefällt die Anlage gut, passt genau dort hin.
So wie ich lesen konnte machst du dir die richtigen Gedanken, ich denke
du wirst es schon nach deinen Wünschen gestalten, da bin ich sicher.

Also lies dich hier ein, und schön, dass du keine Fische dort einsetzen willst, sehr
vernünftig und klug. 

Viel Freude hier in diesem Forum und mit deinem Projekt..........

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dodi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Morag -
mein Name ist Dodi! 

:willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, dass auch Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

An Deinem kleinen Teich muss wirklich etwas gemacht werden - besonders die blanke Folie sticht mir ins Auge.




> ... für die leider blanken Folienränder. Diese zuvor mit Kokosmatten bestücken?




Würde ich von abraten. Die sollen wahrlich nicht lange halten. Besser wäre es, gut ausgespülten Kunstrasen zu nehmen.

Sumpfvergissmeinnicht wuchert sehr stark - würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich es bei einem so kleinen Teich überhaupt anpflanzen würde. Schau doch mal in unsere umfangreiche Datenbank/Lexikon, da wirst Du bezüglich der Pflanzen sicherlich noch fündig.


Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## morag (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Eure Antworten.

Tjaaaa, die blanke Folie.
Da hab ich mir wirklich schon den Kopf zerbrochen, was ich da machen kann.
Hatte urspünglich an Steine gedacht, aber da das Ufer zum Teil sehr steil ist, rutschen die natürlich ins Becken :-((

Eventuell Steine und Pflanzen?

Dodi, das mit dem Kunstrasen versteh ich nicht. Dann hab ich da ja den giftgrünen Plastikrsen liegen????

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend,
Julia


----------



## Olli.P (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Julia,

:willkommen  bei den Teich    :crazy 






			
				morag schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich da ja den giftgrünen Plastikrsen liegen????




Und nach ca. 1 Jahr kann dein Kunstrasen am Teich dann so...........
 ...oder so........ 

Noch eins......... ...oder auch so.... ....aussehen......

Und nach 2-3 Jahren siehst du da dann nix mehr von Kunstrasen........ 

Übrigens ist das __ Moos bei uns von ganz alleine gewachsen, das braucht eben nur seine Zeit.........


----------



## glasklar (2. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

hi julia
:willkommen im forum 
deine terasse ist wie es aussieht aus naturstein ?wenn du den rand etwas tiefer ausschachtest aus naturstein eine sekrechte umrandung herstelst ,dan die folie senkrecht dagegen heften.und mit sand und kieselsteine auffüllen und bepflanzen


----------



## morag (3. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hm, wir wohnen, wie gesagt, zur Miete.
Und die Natursteinplatte der Terrasse kann ich ja auch nicht mal eben so hochnehmen.
Dann vielleicht doch lieber giftgrünen Kunstrasen.... Sieht ja nach einigen Jahren gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Mal sehen, wofür wir uns entscheiden werden. Ich stelle dann Fotos ein.

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Eure Antwort.
Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## glasklar (3. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

hi julia

ich meinte dein teich vor der terrasse am rand etwas tiefer machen.mit natur steinen einen senkrechten rand herstelen die folie ankleben so das eine pfanzmulde entsteht


----------



## Annett (4. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Julia,

auch von mir noch: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Eine kleine Sumpfzone ist immer zu empfehlen! 
Falls dies nicht möglich ist, könnte ich mir bei Dir die Klemmprofile samt Taschenmatten von Naturagart gut vorstellen.
Klick Dich einfach mal durch den Shop:->Teiche->Ufersicherung->Teichuferprofile
Ist nicht ganz billig, aber sollte nach 1-2Jahren und einer Einsaat natürlicher aussehen, als die blanke Folie.

Die Taschenmatte kannst Du auch durch günstigeren Kunstrasen ersetzen - nur das Nähen der Taschen wird evtl. etwas anstrengend.


----------



## morag (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Tipp. Das hört sich gut an. Und bei einem soooo kleinen Teich wie meinem sollte der Preis auch ok sein.
Das heißt, auf dem Material dieser Matten kann ich auch etwas aussähen, obwohl sich darunter die Folie und somit kein Substrat befindet?

Vielen Dank auch an Euch alle für das herzliche Willkommen.

viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Annett (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Julia.

Mit der Zeit wächst selbst ohne Substrat auf/unter den Matten etwas.... aber es dauert viel länger.
Schau mal hier hat Ludwig etwas dazu geschrieben - evtl. ist das eine Lösung für Dich?


----------



## morag (5. März 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Ja, das werd ich so ausprobieren, sobald es definitiv wärmer ist.

viele Grüße,
Julia


----------



## morag (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Sooo, jetzt soll es endlich richtig Frühling werden in unserem Garten.
Hab gestern schon Maiglöckchen, __ Akelei, Primlen und Ranuncel gepflanzt, zudem einige Kästen und Kübel neu bestückt - ein bisschen Farbe muss jetzt sein. Und was ist heute? Es schüttet wie aus Kübeln :-((

Naja, hab jetzt Ufer- und Taschenmatte bestellt und dazu die passenden Pflanzen, wie __ Pfennigkraut, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Wasserminze, __ Fieberklee, __ Krebsschere nd __ Wasserschlauch. Mal sehen, was das wird.
Außerdem blühen drei meiner vier Sumpfdoterblumen seit Wochen um die Wette, die Lilie kommt allmählich - bin auf die Farbe gespannt - und die ?__ Binsen? werden auch größer.

Euch allen eine hoffentlich fühlingshafte Woche,
Morag


----------



## morag (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo!

Meine Pflanzen sind da, ebenso die beiden Teichmuscheln.

Und was fehlt noch: Die Ufermatte!!!! Arg!
Wie soll ich denn jetzt die Pflanzen einsetzen!!!
Hab sie erst einmal aus ihren Transportbeuteln geholt und an den Teichrand - natürlich ins Wasser - gelegt. Hoffentlich kommt die Matte spätestens morgen und es ist dann gutes Wetter.

Meine beiden neuen Teichmuscheln haben sofort angefangen zu arbeiten. Hoffentlich fühlen sie sich wohl bei uns 

viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## morag (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hier ein Foto von heute.


----------



## ösiwilli (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Servus Julia,  

scheint ja schon recht hübsch zu werden 

Wegen der Pflanzen brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Hatte meine auch schon mal bei hohen Temperaturen eine Woche ohne Probleme im Wasser am Teichrand gelagert.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der Dir noch viel Spass mit Deinem Teich wünscht


----------



## morag (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo!

Sooo, heute war tolles Wetter und ich war fleißig.
Hab die Ufermatte teilweise eingesetzt - mehr ging nicht, da ich zuwenig Plastikhaken zum Befestigen hatte.
Anschließend hab ich noch meine eine __ Sumpfdotterblume umgesetzt und dabei entdeckt, dass meine Pflanzkörbe auf Steinen stehen. Prima: Denn jetzt konnte ich die Seerose endlich in tieferes Wasser stellen.
Noch ist das Wasser sehr aufgewohl, aber bis morgen hat es sich sicherlich wieder etwas geklärt. Fotos folgen.
Ja, ja, ich hab eine Kokosmatte benutzt. Da wir zur Miete wohnen, fand ich das aber besser als eine superteuree Ufermatte.

viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## morag (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hier die Fotos:

Zur Totalen vom Teich: An der freien Wasserstelle steht jetzt - noch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels - die Seerose (von der ich gar nicht weiß, was für eine Sorte es ist :-(  )

In die Kokosmatte werdeich noch Sand einspülen.

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo,




> In die Kokosmatte werdeich noch Sand einspülen.


ich bin gespannt, ob Dir dies gelingt. Bei mir hat es nie (dauerhaft) geklappt, weil der Sand einfach feiner ist, als die rießen Löcher in der Kokosmatte.
Ufermatte ist nicht gleich Kokosmatte.... vermutlich wird sie Dir in 2-3 Jahre genau in Höhe der Wasseroberfläche weggammeln.  

Überall, wo Deine Matte jetzt Kontakt zur Erde (außerhalb der Folie) hat, wird sich ein sogenannter Docht bilden. Sicher ist er mit einer neuen Kokosmatte erstmal weniger stark, als mit einer Ufermatte...
Trotzdem wirst Du im Hochsommer u.U. jeden Tag Wasser nachfüllen müssen. :?

Täuscht das eigentlich, oder ist die Folie am Rand umgeschlagen statt abgeschnitten? Falls dem so ist, könnte man stellenweise ein schön flach auslaufendes Ufer bauen - ohne viel Geld zu investieren.


----------



## morag (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Anett,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Ja, die Folie ist z. T. umgeschlagen. Wie gesagt, den Teich habe nicht ich gebaut.
Links der Brücke wird's eh flacher, so dass sich dort ein flaches Ufer mit richtiger Sumpfzone anbietet. Plane ich auch so 

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## morag (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Soooo, ich war mal wieder fleißig.
Die restlichen Steilufer habe ich mit der Kokosmatte bestückt und natürlich Pflanzen gesetzt.
Zu __ Pfennigkraut, __ Wasserminze, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und __ Fieberklee habe ich noch eine __ Bachbunge und eine __ blaue Gauklerblume gesellt. Weitere Pflanzen sind bestellt 
Das jetzt abgeflachte, noch mit Steinen beschwerte Ufer muss ich noch bearbeiten, aber es fehlt noch der nötige Sand bzw. ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch.

Heute morgen wurde ich für meine Arbeit belohnt: Ich habe einen männlichen __ Bergmolch in Hochzeitsfärbung im Teich entdeckt. Hurra!!!
Vermutlich hat er zwischen den aufgestapelten Steinplatten überwintert - wäre ja das ideale  Versteck. Denn andere Teiche gibt es hier in näherer Umgebung nicht.

Anbei moch einige Fotos meiner Fortschritte. Zum Vergleich ein Vorher-Bild dazu.

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## morag (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hier noch ein Nachtrag:


----------



## morag (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo!

Meine Mühen haben sich gelohnt: Ich habe vor zwei Tageniene männlichen __ Bergmolch im Teich entdeckt. Das hätte ich mir nie träumen lassen. Heute habe ichendlich Fotos machen können - der Gute lässt sich nämlich nciht immer blicken.

viele Grüße und einen schönen Frühlingssonntag,
Morag


----------



## morag (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo!

Ich habe "meinen" __ Bergmolch dieses Jahr auch gesehen. Da wir jetzt viel mehr Wasserpflanzen haben als letztes Jahr, konnte er sich gut verstecken.

Ich habe jedoch ein Problemmit der Uferzone - siehe Fotos.

Letzten Herbst habe ich __ Buschwindröschen und __ Krokus gesetzte. Die sind im Frühjahr auch gekommen. Zudem gibt's noch Sumpfveilchen und Maiglöckchen. Dennoch sieht es vor dem Geländer sehr kahl aus.
Problem: Wegen der Kirshclorbeerhecke (Grundstücksgrenze) ist das Erdreich voller Wurzeln. Tief graben kann mann also nicht.
Ich würde jedoch gerne einen  - möglischt in Form von Pfanzen - Sichschutz zum Fenster der Nachbarn setzen. Wie wär's mit __ Lilien? Die sind ja recht hoch und sehen schön aus.
Bei einem Gras o. ä. hätte ich das Problem, wohin mit den Krokus'?
Außerdemgibt's ja auch noch die Teichfolie (zum Vergleich ein Foto vom letzten Jahr während meiner Teichrandverbesserung) - wohnen zur Miete, große Veränderungen also nicht möglich.

Was meint Ihr?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Anregungen.

Viele Grüße,
Morag


----------



## morag (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Es gibt auch noch Maiglöckchen und Sumpfveilchen im Uferbereich.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo morag,

....schöner kleiner Teich. Ich würde Dir im Hintergrund __ Sumpfschwertlilien empfehlen die sehen saftig grün aus, werden buschig und hoch und blühen schön gelb. Würde ich nen Sumpf draus machen, wichtig ist immer schön feucht halten- jeden Tag schön gießen. Würde nicht die aus dem Baumarkt nehmen, so komische Zuchtdinger die wachsen nur sehr langsam. Ich habe einen Kieskuhlenbesitzer gefragt, am Rand hatte der 100erte am Wasserrand- Spaten-ausbuddeln- bei Dir einbudeln und fertig.

Viel Spass bei Deinem Teich.


----------



## Nymphaion (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo,

Du hast das Problem ganz richtig erkannt: durch den Wurzeldruck vom Kirschlorbeer können da kaum größere Pflanzen wachsen. Am ehesten hast Du mit kleinen Bodendeckern einen Erfolg (Sternmiere - Sagina subulata, Scheinerdbeere - Duchesne indica u.ä.), aber das ist natürlich alle kein Sichtschutz. Ich würde als Sichtschutz zusätzlich einjährige Schlinger verwenden. Die kannst Du in einem großen Topf oder Barren aussehen und dann dort aufstellen.


----------



## morag (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Schlinger in Töpfen stehen bereits an dem seitlichen Treppengeländer (__ Geißblatt + Einjährige). Mal sehen, was mir so einfällt. Ich werde dann berichten.

viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## morag (31. März 2012)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

So, nach 4 Jahren haben sich die Prophezeiungen bezüglich de rKokosmatten bewahrheitet:

Sie lösen sich auf und rutschen indne Teich. Sehr blöd.

Das __ Pfennigkraut ist zwar ordentlich gewachsen, aber dennoch liegt die Plane nun wieder frei.


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2012)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo

schön wieder von Dir lesen !

wie geht es Deinen Bäumen und bist Du "wieder auf dem Damm" 

mfG


----------



## morag (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*

Hallo Karsten,

meinen Bäumen? Es gibt nur einen Baum (__ Hainbuche) im Garten, und der ist dieses Frühjahr wieder geschnitten worden.
Natürlich mit Trampelei auf den Zwiebelblumen seitens des Gärtners :/

Dieser Winter war für meinen Garten anscheinend "schlimmer" als der vergangene, sehr lange und kalte. Dabei hatte ich wie üblich alles eingepackt und mit Laub bedeckt.

Nun ja, jetzt werde ich die kommenden Nachtfröste abwarten und dann neue Pflanzen setzen.

Viele Grüße,
morag


----------



## Schwabenteich (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich zur Miete*



morag schrieb:


> So, nach 4 Jahren haben sich die Prophezeiungen bezüglich de rKokosmatten bewahrheitet:
> 
> Sie lösen sich auf und rutschen indne Teich. Sehr blöd.
> 
> Das __ Pfennigkraut ist zwar ordentlich gewachsen, aber dennoch liegt die Plane nun wieder frei.



Dein Teich gefällt mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut. Er passt super zur Umgebung. 

Vielleicht solltest Du doch über eine Ufermatte nachdenken. Wir haben unsere rund um den Teich gelegt (sehr praktisch, da der Teich auch rund ist  ) und zur Kapillarsperre zwischen zwei Lagen Teichfolie gepackt. Funktioniert gut und hat alles in allem etwa 40 Euro gekostet.

Gruß

Christine


----------

